# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Murcia destaca su «liderazgo» en la reutilización de agua y dice que recupera 100 hectómetros cúbicos al año

## Embalses

*Murcia destaca su «liderazgo» en la reutilización de agua y dice que recupera 100 hectómetros cúbicos al año* 
13-11-2008 (ABC)ABC

El consejero de Agricultura y Agua del Gobierno de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, destacó ayer el «papel de liderazgo» de la Comunidad en la gestión de los recursos hídricos. Una posición privilegiada que ha permitido, dijo, «incrementar nuestras tasas de regeneración y reutilización de aguas» en el conjunto nacional, con la recuperación de más de 100 hectómetros cúbicos anuales, según informaron fuentes del Gobierno regional en un comunicado de prensa. El titular de Agricultura inauguró ayer las IV Jornadas Técnicas de Saneamiento y Depuración «Tratamientos avanzados de regeneración de aguas residuales», organizadas anualmente por la Consejería a través de Esamur, y en las que se analizarán entre hoy y mañana los «aspectos más específicos desde el rigor técnico de la depuración y aprovechamiento de aguas residuales», según señaló el responsable del Agua. El consejero Cerdá explicó ante más de trescientos profesionales que «Murcia aprovecha la totalidad de las aguas residuales producidas» con las más de 100 depuradoras que gestiona Esamur. El titular de Agricultura y Agua subrayó, además, que «el 50 por ciento de ellas emplean el sistema de tratamiento terciario para la máxima calidad del agua, apta para su aplicación en usos agrícolas» y en las «condiciones adecuadas para el vertido sin riesgo de contaminación de los cauces». El consejero murciano destacó durante la inauguración «el objetivo ambicioso del Gobierno regional para reunir las condiciones de calidad y salubridad en el tratamiento de aguas», y resaltó «la voluntad política de la Administración regional para ser más exigentes superando lo que establece la normativa comunitaria en esta materia». Antonio Cerdá añadió que el Plan General de Saneamiento y Depuración ha permitido la reutilización de las aguas "en cantidad y calidad", y resaltó que la Consejería de Agricultura y Agua «seguirá apostando para garantizar que todos los núcleos rurales estén conectados a una depuradora». En este sentido, el consejero murciano de Agricultura anunció que las actuaciones para el próximo año irán destinadas a la construcción de colectores, ampliación de depuradoras y aplicación de sistemas de tratamiento terciario a aquellas que no lo tengan .

----------


## ben-amar

> *Murcia destaca su «liderazgo» en la reutilización de agua y dice que recupera 100 hectómetros cúbicos al año* 
> 13-11-2008 (ABC)ABC
> 
> El consejero de Agricultura y Agua del Gobierno de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, destacó ayer el «papel de liderazgo» de la Comunidad en la gestión de los recursos hídricos. Una posición privilegiada que ha permitido, dijo, «incrementar nuestras tasas de regeneración y reutilización de aguas» en el conjunto nacional, con la recuperación de más de 100 hectómetros cúbicos anuales, según informaron fuentes del Gobierno regional en un comunicado de prensa. El titular de Agricultura inauguró ayer las IV Jornadas Técnicas de Saneamiento y Depuración «Tratamientos avanzados de regeneración de aguas residuales», organizadas anualmente por la Consejería a través de Esamur, y en las que se analizarán entre hoy y mañana los «aspectos más específicos desde el rigor técnico de la depuración y aprovechamiento de aguas residuales», según señaló el responsable del Agua. El consejero Cerdá explicó ante más de trescientos profesionales que «Murcia aprovecha la totalidad de las aguas residuales producidas» con las más de 100 depuradoras que gestiona Esamur. El titular de Agricultura y Agua subrayó, además, que «el 50 por ciento de ellas emplean el sistema de tratamiento terciario para la máxima calidad del agua, apta para su aplicación en usos agrícolas» y en las «condiciones adecuadas para el vertido sin riesgo de contaminación de los cauces». El consejero murciano destacó durante la inauguración «el objetivo ambicioso del Gobierno regional para reunir las condiciones de calidad y salubridad en el tratamiento de aguas», y resaltó «la voluntad política de la Administración regional para ser más exigentes superando lo que establece la normativa comunitaria en esta materia». Antonio Cerdá añadió que el Plan General de Saneamiento y Depuración ha permitido la reutilización de las aguas "en cantidad y calidad", y resaltó que la Consejería de Agricultura y Agua «seguirá apostando para garantizar que todos los núcleos rurales estén conectados a una depuradora». En este sentido, el consejero murciano de Agricultura anunció que las actuaciones para el próximo año irán destinadas a la construcción de colectores, ampliación de depuradoras y aplicación de sistemas de tratamiento terciario a aquellas que no lo tengan .


He leido sobre la reutilizacion del agua, he indagado sobre los sistemas de regadío (inundación, aspersión, goteo, subterraneo), he buscado sobre la gestión del agua y he buscado sobre el ahorro de agua (donde , según dicen, Murcia tiene reconoicimiento mundial) y no he encontrado nada de nada ni en este foro ni en ningún articulo. Nadie que me explique en que consiste el famoso ahorro murciano y su liderazgo mundial.
Se me puede decir que con 1000 l. antes se regaban 3 Has. (ejemplo) y que ahora se riegan 5. Pero si antes tenias 2000 Has. de regadío y ahora tienes 200000 y estas preparando otras 100000, ademas de multiplicar campos de golf (x 5?) y las urbanizaciones de lujo, me pregunto yo: ¿donde está el ahorro del agua?, ¿donde la gestión?

----------


## jasg555

Yo tampoco encuentro nada excepto lo que dice éste buen señor que hace esas afirmaciones.

 Es más, encuentro todo lo contrario.

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo tampoco encuentro nada excepto lo que dice éste buen señor que hace esas afirmaciones.
> 
>  Es más, encuentro todo lo contrario.


Luego, ¿Cuales son sus argumentos para defender tan ferozmente e insultando a los que se oponen a ese tipo de trasvases?

"Yo exijo que la Zona franca de Barcelona y todas sus industrias sean trasladadas a Puente Genil. Que el Cobo Calleja de Fuenlabrada tambien lo sea.
Estoy en mi derecho, nadie se puede oponer al crecimiento de mi pueblo"

"Los que se niegan son unos insolidarios egoistas".

Eses es el argumento que ellos tienen.

P.D. : Suena lo de la "exigencia" como una estupidez pero, mira que si alguien dijera:¡Bueno, pues vale! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Y como tenemos el río Genil, tambien queremos los astilleros.
Aunque mejor, no; que luego hay muchos follones con sus huelgas. :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

Si hay que repartir astilleros, en Bolarque vendría bien uno...

Astilleros para todos!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Van Zant

La verdad lo voy a poner aunque me cansa mucho y creo que es predicar en el desierto, hay cosas que molestan y ya esta y cuando parece no atenerse a razones no atienden. P
¿Quereis datos oficiales?, ¿pero de los de verdad? no lo que digan cuatro ecologistas con el "NO" siempre por delante.
Puedo poner daros del INE aunque nos os valdrán para nada, ¿para qué parecen desmentir vuestras opiniones?:

Total como de todos "es sabido" en Murcia no se recicla no se depura, no se reutiliza..........y total estas estadisticas se las inventa Valcarcel o su consejero de turno

Edito por que la tabla es de recarga y no se hacer capturas.
http://www.ine.es/jaxi/menu.do?L=0&t...1&file=inebase
Pinchais 2007, punto 1.6 Recogida y tratamiento de las aguas residuales por comunidad autónoma. Consultar todo:

Comprobais y comparais:


saludos

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Edito por que la tabla es de recarga y no se hacer capturas.[...]
> saludos


Para hacer capturas de pantalla simplemente pulsa la tecla de to teclado que dice "impr Pant", abres un editor de imágenes (Photoshop, Coreldraw, Gimp, MS Photoeditor, Paint, etc.) pegas la imagen y la editas y recortas si quieres.

En Gnu/Lunix con escritorio Gnome (y creo que con los otros también) es aún más fácil, pues sólo tienes que pulsar la tecla e inmediatamente te pregunta dónde quieres guardar la captura.


Por cierto, que las tablas del INE puedes descargarlas a tu ordenador, una vez creadas, en varios formatos: PC-Axis, XLS, y tres tipos de CSV.




> Comprobais y comparais:


No suelo meterme en este tipo de discusiones, pero no se puede comparar el volumen agua reutilizada así como así.

Para ello tendrías que utilizar también el volumen de agua gastada, el de agua recogida (visible en el enlace) y el volumen de agua recuperada (también visilbe).


Las estadísticas tienen varias interpretaciones según quieras.

Un ejemplo típico (y real): La DGT recientemente ha sacado una nota de prensa en la que indicaba que el 48% de los muertos en accidentes de turismos no llevaba puesto el cinturón de seguridad. Parece mucho, ¿no?, pero lo que se deduce de este valor, que la DGT se cuida muy mucho de decir es que el 52% restante de los muertos SI llevaba el cinturón y aún así murío. En esta estadística faltan datos, como los de los heridos con y sin cinto, la importancia y el tipo de los accidentes, la causa de las muertes (ya que el cinto no te salva de que se te clave un trozo de metal en el costado, por ejemplo), y muchos otros datos.

Las estadísticas hay que tomarlas con mucho cuidado.

----------


## Van Zant

Para esto "no se depura, no se reutiliza" la estadistica que puesto si vale es tan sencillo como % del agua residual que se depura, y % del agua residual que se reutiliza y compararlos con el resto de CCAA. Para ese ejemplo que has puesto tu hay herramientas estadisticas más complejas tampoco mucho tipos odds ratio .....off topic.

En cualquier caso lo que pides está en el punto anterior; anunque hay aguas que no se puede reutilizar: pj agua que riega un jardin, agua que se evapora en una gran industria por equipos de frío...por que no no van a la red de saneamiento.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Para esto "no se depura, no se reutiliza" la estadistica que puesto si vale es tan sencillo como % del agua residual que se depura, y % del agua residual que se reutiliza y compararlos con el resto de CCAA. Para ese ejemplo que has puesto tu hay herramientas estadisticas más complejas tampoco mucho tipos odds ratio .....off topic.
> 
> En cualquier caso lo que pides está en el punto anterior; anunque hay aguas que no se puede reutilizar: pj agua que riega un jardin, agua que se evapora en una gran industria por equipos de frío...por que no no van a la red de saneamiento.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues precisamente ahí está el _quid_ de la cuestión. Para tener una estadística fiable (que no digo que las del INE no lo sean) y comparable necesitas comparar el % de agua reutilizada respecto del % que se recicla de la que se usa (y si me apuras haciendo el cálculo por habitante y/o Km^2). Todo lo demás son datos incompletos y, por lo tanto, no comparables.

----------


## ben-amar

> *La verdad lo voy a poner aunque me cansa mucho y creo que es predicar en el desierto,* hay cosas que molestan y ya esta y cuando parece no atenerse a razones no atienden. P
> ¿Quereis datos oficiales?, ¿pero de los de verdad? no lo que digan cuatro ecologistas con el "NO" siempre por delante.
> Puedo poner daros del INE aunque nos os valdrán para nada, ¿para qué parecen desmentir vuestras opiniones?:
> 
> Total como de todos "es sabido" en Murcia no se recicla no se depura, no se reutiliza..........y total estas estadisticas se las inventa Valcarcel o su consejero de turno
> 
> Edito por que la tabla es de recarga y no se hacer capturas.
> http://www.ine.es/jaxi/menu.do?L=0&t...1&file=inebase
> Pinchais 2007, punto 1.6 Recogida y tratamiento de las aguas residuales por comunidad autónoma. Consultar todo:
> ...


Sinceramente, no entiendo que te pongas así, tampoco entiendo que es lo que predicas ó has predicado; muchas veces he lanzado la pregunta al respecto y he sentido curiosidad por el tan cacareado ahorro en el agua. 
*"NADIE"*, ni tú, se ha molestado en contestarme. Ahora saltas enfadado.
Permiteme que te diga que una cosa es ahorro y otra cosa es gestión.
Si nos centramos en gestión, ¿que te hace suponer que el Valcarcel me merece credito alguno? Una persona que quiere enriquecerse con los recursos de otro, ¡puf!.
Luego, prefiero hablar con personas de mi entorno, foro, creo que están, estás, lo suficientemente peparados como para hablar del tema y exponer sus criterios. Si no es así, como yó, al menos razonan ó intentan razonar unos hechos de forma honesta, aún estando equivocados a veces.
Con respecto al ahorro, repito: : Se me puede decir que con 1000 l. antes se regaban 3 Has. (ejemplo) y que ahora se riegan 5. Pero si antes tenias 2000 Has. de regadío y ahora tienes 200000 y estas preparando otras 100000, ademas de multiplicar campos de golf (x 5?) y las urbanizaciones de lujo, me pregunto yo: ¿donde está el ahorro del agua?

----------


## Van Zant

Como esto es un post de tópicos uno:
Indudablemente lo mas fácil seria no haber eliminado nuestros almendros, que nuestros jornaleros trabajen solo los meses de la recogida de la almendra y que el resto del año esten tumbados sin hacer nada y vivan de "los recursos económicos de otros" via PER y los propietarios dejen las alamendras recogidas en los almacenes en espera de las ayudas y subenciones del gobierno de turno, disminuyendo nuestra tasa de actividad del 61.92% al 58.90% y aumentando nuiestra tasa de paro del 23 al 27% eso seria lo más fácil: Pedir dinero en vez de pedir agua. 
En vez de esquilamar los pantanos de E y B y tratar de hacer lo mismo con el Ebro y el Guadalquivir podríamos esquilamar directamente los bolsillos de Catalanes, madrileños, Aragoneses, riojanos..................o de los Alemanes....que es menos cansado y deja más tiempo para tomar cerveza.

----------


## jasg555

> Como esto es un post de tópicos uno:
> Indudablemente lo mas fácil seria no haber eliminado nuestros almendros, que nuestros jornaleros trabajen solo los meses de la recogida de la almendra y que el resto del año esten tumbados sin hacer nada y vivan de "los recursos económicos de otros" via PER y los propietarios dejen las alamendras recogidas en los almacenes en espera de las ayudas y subenciones del gobierno de turno, disminuyendo nuestra tasa de actividad del 61.92% al 58.90% y aumentando nuiestra tasa de paro del 23 al 27% eso seria lo más fácil: Pedir dinero en vez de pedir agua. 
> En vez de esquilamar los pantanos de E y B y tratar de hacer lo mismo con el Ebro y el Guadalquivir podríamos esquilamar directamente los bolsillos de Catalanes, madrileños, Aragoneses, riojanos..................o de los Alemanes....que es menos cansado y deja más tiempo para tomar cerveza.


 ¿Estás insinuando acaso que eso es lo que hacen los castellano-manchegos?

Si es así, te exijo que te disculpes, ya que demuestras un desconocimiento atroz.

Soy madrileño, he veraneado muchos años en levante, y paso los fines de semana y parte de las vacaciones en Guadalajara.

 Y te aseguro que en la zona en donde me muevo no hay paro, todo el mundo curra. Y no hay nadie con los brazos cruzados.

Te invito a que lo compruebes y te des cuenta de la barbaridad que insinúas.

También te recuerdo que el coste del agua del ATS está fuertemente subvencionada. Pagada por todos los españoles.

----------


## Van Zant

1º Si lees el post lo que he puesto "*Es un topico*" y esto lo añado y por tanto *falso y EXAGERADO*.
2º No es un tópico (y por tanto falso y EXAGERADO) dirigido a Castellano-Manchegos.
3º Estais vosotros (y este vosotros es genérico no dirigido en particular a tí ni a nadie) escribiendo auntenticos disparates contra los Murcianos ( más bien contra los levantinos) y ahora me vienes quejando por un post que obviamente era sarcástico.
4º "el agua del ATS está fuertemente subvencionada" bueno eso lo diras tu, en cualquier caso más facil sería estar subencionado y trabajar solo los meses de la recogida de la almendra y que el resto del año esten tumbados sin hacer nada.

Pdta: es solo un topico y tripito "falso y EXAGERADO" para haceros ver lo malo que son las generalizaciones...cualquier generalizacion

----------


## jasg555

> 1º Si lees el post lo que he puesto "*Es un topico*" y esto lo añado y por tanto *falso y EXAGERADO*.
> 2º No es un tópico (y por tanto falso y EXAGERADO) dirigido a Castellano-Manchegos.
> 3º Estais vosotros (y este vosotros es genérico no dirigido en particular a tí ni a nadie) escribiendo auntenticos disparates contra los Murcianos ( más bien contra los levantinos) y ahora me vienes quejando por un post que obviamente era sarcástico.
> 4º "el agua del ATS está fuertemente subvencionada" bueno eso lo diras tu, en cualquier caso más facil sería estar subencionado y trabajar solo los meses de la recogida de la almendra y que el resto del año esten tumbados sin hacer nada.


Lo que tú digas.

La subvención del ATS es una realidad, lo otro no.

Y ahora vamos al grano, a los datos sobre la reutilización del agua en Murcia. Si es cierto o es un artificio legal para vender una imagen distinta a la actual.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> 1º Si lees el post lo que he puesto "*Es un topico*" y esto lo añado y por tanto *falso y EXAGERADO*.
> 2º No es un tópico (y por tanto falso y EXAGERADO) dirigido a Castellano-Manchegos.
> 3º Estais vosotros (y este vosotros es genérico no dirigido en particular a tí ni a nadie) escribiendo auntenticos disparates contra los Murcianos ( más bien contra los levantinos) y ahora me vienes quejando por un post que obviamente era sarcástico.
> 4º "el agua del ATS está fuertemente subvencionada" bueno eso lo diras tu, en cualquier caso más facil sería estar subencionado y trabajar solo los meses de la recogida de la almendra y que el resto del año esten tumbados sin hacer nada.
> 
> Pdta: es solo un topico y tripito "falso y EXAGERADO" para haceros ver lo malo que son las generalizaciones...cualquier generalizacion


En general los disparates que escribimos sobre los levantinos son los disparates que se hacen allí: incremento de Has de regadíos, construcción masiva de campos de golf... en general (no digo que no haya excepciones) se habla con respeto.

Por cierto, veo que es la segunda vez que se habla del paro de Castilla la Mancha, la otra vez era con una clara intención, esta vez no lo sé, pero resulta gracioso comprobar en la encuesta de población activa que la tasa de paro en Murcia está casi dos puntos por encima en Murcia que en Castilla la Mancha: más gente vive del subsidio de desempleo (porcentualmente) en Murcia que en Castilla la Mancha.

http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/daco4211/epapro0110.pdf

----------


## Van Zant

Nodoyuna, mira los datos de la misma encuesta que tu has puesto y los que yo he puesto..........y verás que el topico (falso y exagerado) que he puesto bajo ningún concepto se refiere a los Castellano-Manchegos, se refiere a lo que más podriamos parecernos por social-demografica-geografica y climaticamente hablando  sin agua.
En este aspecto del trabajo basicamente creo que estamos igual, la mayor tasa de paro murciana 1,6% más se compensa con la mayor tasa de actividad murciana 3,98% más.

----------


## jasg555

Si encima comparas Guadalajara y Murcia, todavía hay mucha más diferencia,
con 5 puntos menos de desempleo en Guadalajara, y una tasa de actividad casi igual.

 Hay que ver.... Estos de Guadalajara, si es que trabajan y todo. Al final resulta que las subvenciones se van también con el agua...

Como dice mi suegra: "Qué nos tendrá guardado el Señor"...

----------


## Van Zant

> Si encima comparas Guadalajara y Murcia, todavía hay mucha más diferencia,
> con 5 puntos menos de desempleo en Guadalajara, y una tasa de actividad casi igual.
> 
>  Hay que ver.... Estos de Guadalajara, si es que trabajan y todo. Al final resulta que las subvenciones se van también con el agua...
> 
> Como dice mi suegra: "Qué nos tendrá guardado el Señor"...


Si sobre todo gracias al corredor del Henares-Guadalajara capital............al amparo de tu odiada economia madrileña.

¿Qué como el tema del post original no nos interesa lo desviamos ¿No?

----------


## jasg555

> Si sobre todo gracias al corredor del Henares-Guadalajara capital............al amparo de tu odiada economia madrileña.
> 
> ¿Qué como el tema del post original no nos interesa lo desviamos ¿No?


 Yo no odio la economía madrileña. No me gusta la economía sobre crecimiento insostenible,parte de la madrileña es así. Soy madrileño, y mis negocios radican en la economía madrileña hombre.

Pero odiar no odio a nadie. 

Lo de hablar sobre el post original ya te lo han planteado varias veces, yo incluído, pero no hay forma.

Venga, más datos sobre lo bien que se reutiliza el agua allí, aumento de Has de regadío, triquiñuelas para usos de agua distinto al original, crecimiento insostenible, etc...
Te toca.
PD: Se me olvidaba. LA mayor parte del corredor del Henares, donde más industria radica es Madrid. ¿Lo sabías?

----------


## Van Zant

> Yo no odio la economía madrileña. No me gusta la economía sobre crecimiento insostenible,parte de la madrileña es así. Soy madrileño, y mis negocios radican en la economía madrileña hombre.
> 
> Pero odiar no odio a nadie. 
> 
> Lo de hablar sobre el post original ya te lo han planteado varias veces, yo incluído, pero no hay forma.
> 
> Venga, más datos sobre lo bien que se reutiliza el agua allí, aumento de Has de regadío, triquiñuelas para usos de agua distinto al original, crecimiento insostenible, etc...
> Te toca.
> PD: Se me olvidaba. LA mayor parte del corredor del Henares, donde más industria radica es Madrid. ¿Lo sabías?


*Venga, más datos sobre lo bien que se reutiliza el agua allí,* Esto ya lo he puesto datos del INE que parecen no valerte,
* aumento de Has de regadío,* Esto deberias demostralo tu no yo, *triquiñuelas para usos de agua distinto al original*, Esto tambien deberias ser tu el que lo defendierá y demostrará [Modo ironico on] ¿sabes lo que es una discusion con intercambio de opiniones? [Modo ironico off]
_crecimiento insostenible_idem. 
¿Pides que la carga de tus prueba la demuestre yo? "Mi no entender"
*La mayor parte del corredor del Henares...es Madrid*: he vivido un par de meses en Torrejón de los 6 años que estuve en Madrid.............pero en cualquier caso no veo en que afecta eso a la discusión no lo acabo de ver..

----------


## jasg555

Venga, déjalo ya, no tienes base.
Que luego viene Luján y nos regaña.

Hala, a otra cosa.

Vendrán tiempos mejores para el pobre Tajo.

----------


## ben-amar

Como veo que en vez de hablar sobre ahorro de agua en Murcia, gestión de la misma, etc, y que en vez de contestar a preguntas directas, tu unico afán es hablar de lo miserables que somos en el resto de España, tu unico ahínco es evitar que los demas pongamos las cosas claras, que no se debata.
Por mí, .. los has conseguido. No pienso entrar en un debate en los terminos que tú usas.
Y como diría, Paquillo Patas Cortas,: ¡queda reventado este hilo!, al menos para mí.

Un saludo para todos desde el centro de Andalucía.

----------


## jasg555

Que no te refieres a mí, amigo Ben-amar. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:  (o eso espero)

 Es la constante. Hilo en el que se habla de los problemas de crecimiento insostenible, zas,  a meter baza hasta que se cierra.

----------


## Van Zant

Alucinante............llevo años participando en foros de todo tipo....................pero esto de verdad no lo había visto en ningún sitio....lo dicho alucinante.

De verdad no se que habeis intentado debatir aquí de verdad, rescatais un post de hace un año y medio donde, un politico dice.....para a primeras de cambio decir: sin cuento en el cuarto post de Ben-Amor _"¿Cuales son sus argumentos para defender tan ferozmente e insultando a los que se oponen a ese tipo de trasvases?"_ si quiera antes de que nadie conteste. ¿Dónde ha habido insultos a los que defiende vuestra postura?
luego el post deriva a un sinsetido sarcastico de llevar zonas francas a Puente Genil
Para tratar de centrar la discusión en el tema original os pongo un enlace de reutilizacion en Murcia (en un post ácido, muy ácido lo reconozco)................y ya aquí el post muere

"Estupefaciente".

Y me acusais a mi de cerrarlo, ¿se os han cerrado otras discusiones? y ¿se cierran siempre por culpa de "los otros".?
 :EEK!: 

¿Yo he puesto un enlace defendiendo lo mio ¿habeis puesto vostros alguno defendiendo vuestras posturas.?

De verdad "estupefaciente".

----------


## Luján

Ya que me acusan de ser el _regañador_ oficial del foro, voy a hacer uso de dicho apelativo.

O se vuelve al tema del foro, dando datos y/o pruebas en modo de gráficas, tablas, enlaces o cualquier otro medio, que corroboren las aseveraciones de *todos y cada uno de los bandos*, o este hilo habrá dejado de realizar su función, y no quedará más remedio que cerrarlo.


Este es un aviso *a ambas partes*, *pues ambas partes son culpables* de hacer derivar lo hablado, desde el fin principal hasta lo que ahora es.

----------


## ben-amar

No Jasg, no me refiero a tí, y tampoco me refiero a Luján con el termino "paquillo patas cortas".

Amigo Van Zant, y no lo digo con sarcasmo, digo insultar por lo de "subvencionados", y si digo que que se entras ofendido y como que se ha atacado a los levantinos en vez de contestar a preguntas concretas y debatir en vez de exponer datos ya expuestos que no dicen nada al repecto, es porque en varias ocasiones he lanzado la misma pregunta , también tú estabas en esos hilos, y nunca se me ha contestado.
Si te apetece, relee mis post y me aclaras, de una vez por todas como se ahorra el agua, por favor.
A ver si es posible continuar sin que nos tengan que cerrar el hilo.
Defiendo mi opinion sin entrar en descalificaciones, es mas, defiendo un trasvase si de verdad hace falta y no por ambición, hago mis preguntas y contesto a las que se me hagan. Hasta ahora nadie me ha contestado ni me ha hecho pregunta alguna, pero sí se me dice que entro en lo mismo y repetidamente se me habla del prestigio internacional de la gestión del agua, ja.
Un pretigio que ¿nadie sabe defender ni exponerlo con sus palabras?
¿Por qué en vez de exponer criterios se entra en calificar a los que estamos en contra de esos trasvases salvajes de insolidarios, cuasi de miserables?
No leo nada mas que proclamas partidistas, convenceme y justificame la necesidad y , creeme, defenderé un trasvase (uno) en las condiciones que tú quieres. Solo que nada justifica un enriquecimiento de unos pocos en detrimento de otros.
Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

Es tu función Luján, moderar y que los foreros no se pasen, y si se pasan cortar, yo tengo que hacerlo a menudo desde hace 8 años.

*Vamos a los datos que es lo que importa:*

 Regadíos ilegales a tutiplén. Ya desde el inicio del ATS y mucho antes, con la construcción de EL Cenajo y los demás embalses de la cuenca Un ejemplo claro cuando se aprobó el PHN que daba vía libre al trasvase de Ebro:

_Ecologistas en Acción-Región Murciana, ha presentado 18 denuncias contra otras tantas empresas en su mayor parte ajenas al sector agrario que desde la tramitación y aprobación del PHN vienen creando regadíos ilegales.

El mecanismo de las empresas denunciadas se ha repetido en otras ocasiones: han puesto en regadío 1.000 ha de terrenos de secano o de monte en los municipios de Fuente Álamo y Cartagena, realizando roturaciones y destruyendo la vegetación natural, fuera de la zona regable del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Todo ello con la intención de consolidar los regadíos, obtener derechos de agua para cuando llegue el agua del trasvase del Ebro y mientras tanto, aumentar las demandas de desembalses del trasvase Tajo-Segura y, en definitiva, conseguir pingües beneficios._
 Fuente: http://www.agroterra.com/noticias/im...IdNoticia=5475

*Más datos:*

_El informe El negocio del agua en la cuenca del Segura concluye que: 

* La cuenca del Segura no es deficitaria. 

* El problema más significativo de la cuenca es la mala gestión del agua. 

* La propia Administración reconoce la existencia de más de 65.500 ha de regadíos ilegales en la cuenca, sólo entre 1996-2006 (no están contabilizados los de 1986-1996). Los regadíos ilegales reconocidos por el Ministerio de Fomento gastan 632 hm3/año de agua, lo que consume una población de 10,5 millones de personas. 

* Los regadíos tradicionales son los grandes perjudicados en beneficio de las nuevas extensiones de regadíos de las grandes empresas agrícolas, que también tienen intereses en el sector inmobiliario. 

* La Administración permite el robo de agua y el denominado canje de caudales. Los caudales robados de ríos y acuíferos se venden entre particulares en el mercado negro. 

* La Administración de Justicia no actúa. Los expedientes por extracciones ilegales y cobros ilegales de subvenciones sólo se tramitaron a partir de 2003, después de que la Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente de Madrid abriera una investigación. 

* La salinización de los suelos es el principal problema de contaminación de las aguas superficiales y subterráneas. La excesiva superficie agrícola, que utiliza nutrientes químicos, herbicidas y pesticidas, es la principal responsable de esta situación. 

* A pesar del esfuerzo realizado en la última década, las depuradoras (cuando existen) han quedado subdimensionadas y obsoletas debido a la gran demanda que generan los nuevos complejos urbanísticos y a los campos de golf. 

* La cuenca podría reutilizar el doble de aguas residuales de las que emplea ya. Según los cálculos de Greenpeace existen 100 hm3/año de aguas residuales que son vertidas a cauces y costas que ni se depuran ni se reutilizan._ 

Fuente: http://www.mundosolidario.org/doc.php?var=1406 

*Más aún:*

_Cien mil hectáreas han sido convertidas de forma ilegal en regadíos durante los últimos veinte años, en contra de lo dispuesto por la legislación vigente y, presumiblemente, con la pasividad de la Administración. Este es el cálculo aproximado que, para toda la cuenca del Segura (algo menos de la mitad de la cifra indicada correspondería a la provincia de Alicante, el resto a Murcia) ha realizado la organización agraria Coag a instancias de este diario._

Fuente: http://terranoticias.terra.es/articu.../av2308753.htm

 Nada que ya no se sepa. Negar el despilfarro y la ilegalidad del uso del agua en esas zonas es sostener una mentira que algún día, hoy mismo ya le está pasando una factura a esa región, *que la mayoría de sus habitantes no se merecen*. Unos pocos mantienen un ideario falso, que les está haciendo un terrible daño a la mayoría.

----------


## ben-amar

> De verdad no se que habeis intentado debatir aquí de verdad, rescatais un post de hace un año y medio donde, un politico dice.....para a primeras de cambio decir: sin cuento en el cuarto post de Ben-Amor _"¿Cuales son sus argumentos para defender tan ferozmente e insultando a los que se oponen a ese tipo de trasvases?"_ si quiera antes de que nadie conteste. ¿Dónde ha habido insultos a los que defiende vuestra postura?
> *luego el post deriva a un sinsetido sarcastico de llevar zonas francas a Puente Genil*
> Para tratar de centrar la discusión en el tema original os pongo un enlace de reutilizacion en Murcia (en un post ácido, muy ácido lo reconozco)................y ya aquí el post muere
> 
> "Estupefaciente".
> 
> Y me acusais a mi de cerrarlo, ¿se os han cerrado otras discusiones? y ¿se cierran siempre por culpa de "los otros".?
> 
> 
> ...


Lo de las zonas francas a Puente Genil hace referencia a lo sin sentido que me parece la petición de los trasvases, enriquecimiento de unos empobreciendo a otros esquilmando sus recursos.
Luego no sé a que enlace acido te refieres, yo no he puesto ninguno.
Efectivamente, se ha cerrado al menos uno y fué por un comentario de otro compañero que no venia a cuento.
¿De verdad para debatir y exponer mis argumentos tengo que poner enlaces a otros sitios? Yo expongo mis opiniones sobre lo que leo y me informo, si considero que algo se sale de mi capacidad como para explicarlo entonces copiaré y pegaré para que lo veais. Luego expongo lo que sinceramente creo.
Puedo estar equivocado, pero se me demuestre.
Un saludo

----------


## Salut

1º) No se a vosotros, pero a mi este hilo me parece más de "aguas residuales" que de "ahorro de agua". La "reutilización" no ahorra ningún agua.

2º) Ya va siendo hora de que empecemos a utilizar un poco la sesera, en vez de repetir cual loritos lo que dicen los políticos iluminados. Ya basta de tragarse las mentiras sobre los "riegos por goteo" y sobre la "reutilización de agua".

La depuración de aguas es muy necesaria, pero *NUNCA JAMÁS SUPONE RECURSOS ADICIONALES*, como se nos pretende hacer creer.

Si antes con los vertidos convertíamos los ríos en cloacas a cielo abierto, el utilizar las aguas depuradas para regar lo que hace es secar el río.

Ya basta de utilizar la depuración para aumentar aún más la superficie de regadío y de campos de golf!


3º) Y que aumenta la superficie regada en la cuenca del Segura no lo digo yo: lo dice la propia confederación, y el colegio oficial de geografos de Murcia. Además de ser algo evidente para cualquiera que se fije un poco en su entorno.




> Las dinámicas y tendencias de los procesos territoriales de la Cuenca del Segura reflejan una situación paradójica: ha coexistido la percepción de una creciente escasez de recursos con un significativo avance de los regadíos y un aumento de los consumos hídricos de los abastecimientos urbanos y turísticos que, pese a los desarrollos urbanísticos de la última década, tiende a estabilizarse en la etapa más reciente.


http://www.mma.es/secciones/bibliote...erri742008.pdf

En fin, pilarín...


EDIT: Y otra cosita para quienes no estuvieran al tanto. Hace no mucho el Valcarcel quiso hacerse con la gestión de las aguas depuradas, y que estas dejaran de ser competencia de la CHS. ¿Os imaginais lo que habría hecho con ellas?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Pues ya no soy yo solo el que hecha de menos lo del ahorro del agua.

----------


## Van Zant

Esto es lo que yo pretendia tu, das tus datos yo los mios y debatir:
*"Ecologistas en Acción-Región Murciana, ha presentado 18 denuncias contra..."* Denuncias se pueden poner las que quieras (eso no significa nada o mucho) y casi por lo que quieras, ahora ¿cuántas se has sustanciado favorablemente por los tribunales, de justicia o por los organos administrativos correspondientes? esa sustanciacion favorable a las denuncias es lo que daría validez a las mismas.
_
El mecanismo de las empresas denunciadas se ha repetido en otras ocasiones: han puesto en regadío 1.000 ha de terrenos de secano o de monte en los municipios de Fuente Álamo y Cartagena, realizando roturaciones y destruyendo la vegetación natural, fuera de la zona regable del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Todo ello con la intención de consolidar los regadíos, obtener derechos de agua para cuando llegue el agua del trasvase del Ebro y mientras tanto, aumentar las demandas de desembalses del trasvase Tajo-Segura_ 
Eso es lo que denuncian hay que demostrarlo, en cualquier caso _si está fuera de la zona regable del trasvase Tajo-Segura_ como _va aumentar las demandas de desembalses del trasvase Tajo-Segura_ ¿como llega el agua.?

_La cuenca del Segura no es deficitaria_ Eso es lo que dice Greepeace. Es la opinion de Greepeace, no de ningun organismo oficial ¿tu verdad te lo crees? yo no
_El problema más significativo de la cuenca es la mala gestión del agua._Eso es lo que dice Greepeace.
_Los regadíos tradicionales son los grandes perjudicados en beneficio de las nuevas extensiones de regadíos de las grandes empresas agrícolas_ Completamente de acuerdo a Greepeace, pero claro el rendimiento de  un regadio tradicional es infimo comparado con el de las nuevas extensiones, Asi el consumo de agua de un regadio tradicional es mucho mayor por Kg de producto producido. los regadios tradicionales no son precisamente modelos de gestión de aguas.
*La Administración permite el robo de agua y el denominado canje de caudales* denuncias ¿se han sustanciado?, estas adminstraciones (CHS, MMA....) son del "Estado" de signo politico distinto a las autonómicas
_La Administración de Justicia no actúa_ Para que actúe tendra que haber pruebas solidas a lo mejor no actúa por que no las hay.

*A pesar del esfuerzo realizado en la última década, las depuradoras (cuando existen) han quedado subdimensionadas y obsoletas debido a la gran demanda que generan los nuevos complejos urbanísticos y a los campos de golf. 

La cuenca podría reutilizar el doble de aguas residuales de las que emplea ya. Según los cálculos de Greenpeace existen 100 hm3/año de aguas residuales que son vertidas a cauces y costas que ni se depuran ni se reutilizan.* 

Esto es lo que vuelve a decir Greepeace, aunque me parece que el informe puede ser obsoleto, en cualquier caso el enlace OFICIAL del INE que puse en mi primer post desmiente rotundamente esto. yo me quedo con los datos de organismos oficiales.

_La salinización de los suelos es el principal problema de contaminación de las aguas superficiales y subterráneas. La excesiva superficie agrícola, que utiliza nutrientes químicos, herbicidas y pesticidas, es la principal responsable de esta situación._  Esto es más un problema mediambiental que de gestión de aguas.....que es de lo que se habla.

_La propia Administración reconoce la existencia de más de 65.500 ha de regadíos ilegales en la cuenca, sólo entre 1996-2006 (no están contabilizados los de 1986-1996). Los regadíos ilegales reconocidos por el Ministerio de Fomento gastan 632 hm3/año de agua, lo que consume una población de 10,5 millones de personas_
*Cien mil hectáreas han sido convertidas de forma ilegal en regadíos durante los últimos veinte años, en contra de lo dispuesto por la legislación vigente y, presumiblemente, con la pasividad de la Administración. Este es el cálculo aproximado que, para toda la cuenca del Segura (algo menos de la mitad de la cifra indicada correspondería a la provincia de Alicante, el resto a Murcia) ha realizado la organización agraria Coag a instancias de este diario*

Indudablemente no te voy a negar que la superficie de regadio ha aumentado mucho, dudo esos valores que dan esos datos en que me baso
encuenta de consumo de agua agraria del INE: otra vez datos de organismos oficales:
http://www.ine.es/jaxi/menu.do?L=0&t...1&file=inebase
mitad de hoja: "Encuesta sobre el uso del agua en el sector agrario  "
Ir al año 2004 que me parece que es el año de más consumo:
Pinchar puntpo 1.3 "Distribución de agua a las explotaciones agrícolas por tipos de cultivos/técnicas de riego y comunidad autónoma"

Elegir todo:
el consumo total de agua agraria en Murcia fue: 620 hm3...o todo el regadio es ilegal o no cuadra.

Ahora en que me baso para decir que se gestiona bien el agua:
1º enlace anterior vereis que año tras año crecen los porcentajes de regadio con tecnicas de Goteo.
2º Pese a que las superficeis regadas han aumentado mucho, esto no lo discuto, muchisimo y pese que estas superficies son de regadio "más intensivo" - las cantidades trasvasadas no han aumentado, tan masivamente,  más o menos con variaciones interanuales (350hm3 en el 85, 375 en el 87 pico de 600 en 2000 para caer 422 hm3 2004):
Se ha aumentado mucho la superficie y la productividad y no se ha  aumentado la cantidad travasada en tal manera. Se gestiona bien, ahora lo que si es discutible es que se gestiona mas de lo que se deberia, pero bien se gestiona bien esa es mi opinion a tenor de estos datos.
http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...ajoSegura.html

No queria poner este enlace por que es un poco viejo y pueder ser erroneo
es un cuaderno hecho en el año 2000 sobre situacion agraria en Murcia
http://www.um.es/dp-geografia/papele...r.%2091-98.pdf

Buscando pagina 95 resumo

Año  consumo de agua agricultura Hm3
1989 879
1990  900
1991  1084
1992  861
1993 775
1994  763
Si comparamos con los datos actuales (ultimos años) que proporciona el INE (enlace que he puesto) cuyo consumo de agua agricola se situa entre 500-600 hm3 deducimos que se ha aumentado la superficei mucho, a aumentado la productividad, pero paradojicamente no aumentado el agua gastada: mejor gestion del agua.

Pdta: Gracias Lujan todavia estoy adaptandome al funcionamiento del foro.

----------


## Salut

^^ Una vez más, consumo en contador de agua, y no consumo real (evapotranspiración).




> El riego por goteo está idolatrado. Realmente no ahorra tanta agua como dicen, al menos desde el punto de vista de la gestión unitaria de la cuenca.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que la mayor parte del presunto ahorro son aguas que se dejan de infiltrar en los acuíferos. Ergo la famosa "modernización de regadíos" a lo que lleva es a unos menores retornos de riego.
> 
> El riego por goteo está bien para automatizar las instalaciones, para ahorrar energía, para reducir el uso de fertilizantes y para proteger las corrientes superficiales. Pero desde el punto de vista de los recursos totales de una cuenca, hacen poco.
> 
> De hecho, han servido de excusa en muchos sitios para aumentar aun más la superficie de regadío, y la consiguiente sobreexplotación.


E incluso si no tenemos en cuenta este efecto perverso de la "modernización de regadíos"... Si ya entonces había sobreexplotación, no se debería haber permitido el aumento de la superficie regable: todo ahorro de agua debería haber ido a parar a reducir el déficit.

Ah! Y la eficiencia no se mide en términos de superficie regada/caudal utilizado, sino entre Valor Añadido Bruto/caudal consumido ("evapotranspirado").


PD: Y las encuestas agrarias del INE son una m¡erda pinchada en un palo. Puedes contarles la historia que te de la gana, con inexactitudes por doquier, que no te rechistarán.



EDIT: Se me olvidaba... los regadíos tradicionales no cumplen una función productiva directa, sino una función social (fijación de población al territorio), ambiental (diversidad estructural, normalmente menor consumo de agroquímicos..) y paisajística (los paisajes culturales son un activo en alza, aunque en España nos empeñemos en destruirlos).

----------


## jasg555

> *PD: Y las encuestas agrarias del INE son una m¡erda pinchada en un palo. Puedes contarles la historia que te de la gana, con inexactitudes por doquier, que no te rechistarán*.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Se me olvidaba... los regadíos tradicionales no cumplen una función productiva directa, sino una función social (fijación de población al territorio), ambiental (diversidad estructural, normalmente menor consumo de agroquímicos..) y paisajística (los paisajes culturales son un activo en alza, aunque en España nos empeñemos en destruirlos).


 Son una M pinchada en un Palo, efectivamente. Te lo puedo confirmar.
Yo mismo realizo una encuesta del INE al mes desde hace años en el sector del turismo, y como ya estoy harto después de intentar quitarme y no poder, pues muchas veces pongo los datos sin mirar el libro.

Y en los negocios que tengo cerca que manejan dinero negro a espuertas como es la hostelería, ya es un cachondeo.

 Por eso, los datos que den los agricultores al INE no son en absoluto fiables. No van a decir que consumen más agua de la asignada y encima el doble procedente de unos pozos ilegales que les ha hecho el amiguete de turno.

----------


## Salut

^^ Precisamente por eso es *IMPORTANTÍSIMO* el papel de *CUSTODIA DEL TERRITORIO* que cumplen esos _"cuatro ecologistas, que dicen 'no' a todo"_... esos que tan poco le gustan an Van Zant  :Wink:

----------


## Nodoyuna

En primer lugar acostumbrados a los "contrarios" que tenemos habitualmente es una alegría poder discutir con alguien como Van Zant que aporta datos y argumentos contrastados a la discusión.

Dicho esto Van Zant no creo que valga comparar datos del INE con los que aporta el estudio de la Universidad de Murcia, son muestras diferentes y datos totalmente diferentes, la prueba es que el INE para el año 99 (el año más antiguo que presenta) daba un consumo de 376 HM3 mientras las encuestas del INE para unos años (5-6) están por los 800 HM3.

En cualquier caso tiene toda la razón Salut puede ser verdad (yo no lo sé) que las técnicas de riego mejoren y se reduzca el consumo de agua por Ha ¿pero te parece normal que entonces se amplien las Has roturadas y la necesidad de agua de otras cuencas se mantenga? ¿No sería razonable que habiendo los problemas que hay de agua en otras zonas no revertiera en una demanda menor?

----------


## Van Zant

*Las encuestas agrarias del INE son una m¡erda pinchada en un palo. Puedes contarles la historia que te de la gana, con inexactitudes por doquier, que no te rechistarán.*

No se como serán los cuestionarios que mandan en el MA pero los custionarios y estadisticas que yo manejo tienen una manufactura compleja con preguntas trampa y otras preguntas para detectar errores y/o falsedades del encuestado y del encuestador, en la metodologia, que esta en el enlace, lleva " un manejo" estadítico que todos hemos oido  "cocina" de las encuestas para tratar de subsanar como digo sesgos.
En cualquier caso claro que se miente, pero esto no sería solo "patrimonio" de los regantes levantinos ¿o si?
En cualquier caso si decir que estas encuestas estadísticas son más fiables a medidada que más tiempo llevan instauradas los sociologos cada vez hacen cuestionarios más precisos aprendiendo de errores de años anteriores, y los matemáticos les dan mejores herramientas para minimizar sesgos aprendiendo de errores de años anteriores

*El riego por goteo está idolatrado. Realmente no ahorra tanta agua como dicen, al menos desde el punto de vista de la gestión unitaria de la cuenca.*
Bueno eso no es lo que opinan la mayoria de los Tecnicos agriolas, ni ingenieros agronomos, ni de aquí ni de Israel, ni de Australia ni de ningún lado.

*Precisamente por eso es IMPORTANTÍSIMO el papel de CUSTODIA DEL TERRITORIO que cumplen esos "cuatro ecologistas*
El papel de custodia al final quien lo tiene o es:
Las adminsitración de justicia via jueces-agentes ed la autoridad Seprona-brigadas MA de las policias
las adminsitraciones del estado-CA con sus organos de sancion-inspección-agentes ambientales.
Los ecologistas pueden poner denuncias como cualquier ciudadano pero quien tiene que darle verosilimitud porque son quien tiene los medios para hacerlo son los órganos anteriores.
_Nodoyuna_ gracias por lo que me toca, El trabajo del Um lo he puesto con reticencias por que aunque me parece muy viejo me parecia bueno por:
1º hay que retrotrarlo a cuando estuvo hecho año 2000 no podiamos saber estas discusiones que se iban a tener ahora : no esta hecho para apoyar mi postura.....no se si me explico.
2º no es precisamente un estudio que deje en muy buen lugar a aquellos regantes.( demustra un consumo brutal de agua): vamos que no me parecia parcial en favor del Levante
3º al tratar de otro tema( aunque relacionado): desertificación, me parecía aséptico.
*¿pero te parece normal que entonces se amplien las Has roturadas y la necesidad de agua de otras cuencas se mantenga? ¿No sería razonable que habiendo los problemas que hay de agua en otras zonas no revertiera en una demanda menor? 
* a lo primero no, a lo segundo si parcialmente:
No se deberian haber aumentado las Has tan alegremente, Pero tambie´n entiendo la peticion de los regantes de más agua, Esto requiere una explicación mayor (la postura de los regantes-politicos, que no comparto pero entiendo), pero ahora no dispongo de tiempo
Lo segundo a lo mejor, lo mejor hubiera sido repartir las deficiencias hidricas de los demandantes entre otros (más ) donantes: vamos un buen Plan Hidrológico Nacional.

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

> No se como serán los cuestionarios que mandan en el MA pero los custionarios y estadisticas que yo manejo tienen una manufactura compleja con preguntas trampa y otras preguntas para detectar errores


Te los piden por triplicado, en diferentes puntos... pero luego, si simplemente redondeas, nadie rechista... si te demoras en devolver la encuesta, te llama una muchacha muy maja a la que puedes colar cualquier bola por vía telefónica...  etc.




> En cualquier caso claro que se miente, pero esto no sería solo "patrimonio" de los regantes levantinos ¿o si?


Nadie lo ha dicho. Sin embargo, en las zonas sobreexplotadas (como son Murcia la zona de las Tablas) este hecho es especialmente grave... y se tiene mayor precaución en mentir.




> *El riego por goteo está idolatrado. Realmente no ahorra tanta agua como dicen, al menos desde el punto de vista de la gestión unitaria de la cuenca.*
> Bueno eso no es lo que opinan la mayoria de los Tecnicos agriolas, ni ingenieros agronomos, ni de aquí ni de Israel, ni de Australia ni de ningún lado.


Tu hazle la pregunta adecuada al agrícola/agrónomo, y verás la respuesta.

Como ya he dicho por activa y por pasiva, una cosa es el ahorro "en contador" y otra muy distinta el balance final del agua. Desde una óptica del conjunto de la cuenca, *sólamente se ahorra agua reduciendo la evapotranspiración*.

Y para empezar, uno de los mayores consumos es la transpiración de la planta, que no varía en absoluto por ponerle goteo o no.

Sí que se ahorra algo -pero poco- por poder implantar temporizadores, que permitan regar de noche (menos evaporación desde el suelo), en leñosos se puede evitar mojar toda la superficie del suelo, etc.

Sin embargo, en el contador se muestra un ahorro muy superior. ¿Por qué? Por lo que se deja de infiltrar en los acuíferos. Este hecho hace que a nivel de cuenca existan menores "retornos de riego", por lo que si se aplica la famosa figura legal de "aumento de superficie sin aumento de caudal" a la práctica se está incrementando el consumo de agua.

El goteo está muy bien para ahorrar fertilizantes, bombeos y proteger los cursos superficiales. Pero a nivel de recursos globales de la cuenca hace poco -e incluso puede hacer daño, por los aumentos de superficie-.

Para reducir el consumo REAL de agua, la receta es clara:
- Acolchar, acolchar y volver a acolchar
- Regar de noche
- Usar especies de menor demanda hídrica


_EDIT: Para estas cosas lo mejor es que consultes a un hidrólogo, no a un ingeniero agrónomo. Es cuestión de óptica. Y normalmente, el agrónomo sólo tiene la óptica de lo que ocurre entre el contador de agua y la planta, no en el resto del sistema._





> *Precisamente por eso es IMPORTANTÍSIMO el papel de CUSTODIA DEL TERRITORIO que cumplen esos "cuatro ecologistas*
> El papel de custodia al final quien lo tiene o es:
> 
> Las adminsitración de justicia via jueces-agentes ed la autoridad Seprona-brigadas MA de las policias
> 
> las adminsitraciones del estado-CA con sus organos de sancion-inspección-agentes ambientales.
> 
> Los ecologistas pueden poner denuncias como cualquier ciudadano pero quien tiene que darle verosilimitud porque son quien tiene los medios para hacerlo son los órganos anteriores.


Como si esas instituciones fueran incorruptibles  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Precisamente en Murcia los jueces tienen por costumbre no ordenar el cierre de los pozos ilegales hasta que no exista sentencia firme. Y claro, entre apelaciones y más apelaciones acaba llegando el momento en el que la CHS considera que son "regadíos consolidados" y los legaliza.

----------


## Dawlin

Adjunto la tabla a la que hacia referencia Van Zant, con los porcentajes de reutilización de aguas en función de las aguas residuales recogidas. Por cierto, lo del porcentaje lo he hecho yo.



NO COMMENT, incontestable señores, aceptamos disculpas.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ Un 10 a los que depuran mucho y no "reutilizan" nada. ¡¡¡TODA EL AGUA DEPURADA A CAUDAL ECOLÓGICO!!!  :Smile:

----------


## labanda

En el cuadro que adjunta Dawlin la clave no es la reutilizacion, sino el tratamiento, lo que indica es que por ejemplo Castilla la mancha trata sus aguas pero las devuelve al caudal de los rios para mantener el caudal ecologico (yo se que en algunos sitios mentar eso es tabu), y que en Murcia directamente aprovechan ese agua para "reutilizar" (que significan que riegan los campos de golf, supuestamente con ese agua).

 Por tanto no me hagas apología y usad de una Pxxx vez recursos propios y no espolieis los de los demas.

----------


## Dawlin

Otra cosa que a mi me gustaría ver en el cuadro, es el nivel de depuración con el que se vierten muchas aguas a según que cauces. No tengo ni idea como he dicho, pero seguramente en la mayoría de los casos con un pequeño pretratamiento y una decantación primaría van listos para servir de caudal "ecológico".  :Wink: 

Hay muchos niveles de depuración, y el porcentaje de reutilización si que es mas significativo en el sentido del grado de depuración de aguas.

Desde luego le sacais pegas a to, pijo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ No es que le saquemos pegas a todo. Es que sabemos de primera mano que en la cuenca del Segura la """reutilización""" ha sido una excusa para ampliar más si cabe la superficie regada.

Lo del nivel de depuración si que es bastante interesante. Lástima que no tengamos muchos datos al respecto.

Sin embargo, en teoría la UE obliga ya a que por lo menos se realice un tratamiento secundario. Otra cosa es que los ejpañoles nos pasemos estas directivas por el forro de los c*j*n*s

----------


## labanda

Respecto al tema del tratamiento de agua puedo aportar un dato, mi familia vive en un pueblo de menos de 500 hab y estan construyento una depuradora asi como en todos los municipios proximos (creo que es por directiva europea), tambien me imagino que al verter todos ellos el agua al Cigüela queran mandar toda el agua que puedan a las tablas.

----------


## Salut

^^ Antes de depurar... ¿a dónde iba el agua residual? Si iba al río, la diferencia será unica y exclusivamente cualitativa, no cuantitativa.

----------

